

Social Processes and the Design of Programming Languages - AndreyKarpov
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/social-processes-and-the-design-of-progr/240165221

======
AnimalMuppet
"Formally proven correct" is not necessarily the same as "doing what the
customer wanted".

Which one do I care about? Which one pays me?

